# Philosophy For The Simple Minded (Like Me).



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If another person has a different opinion than you, don't get all bent out of shape. If it turns out to be true you can add it to your knowledge. If it turns out to be false, in time it will expose itself. OK, now let's hear one from you. -- Tex


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, there's a pretty good chance it's a duck.

Think happy thoughts and fart often.

Don't eat yellow snow.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Related to that, theres an old Portuguese saying: "A verdade é como o azeite, vem sempre ao de cima" (Truth is like olive oil, it always cames on top of water)
Cheers!!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

make sure it's dead before you bring it in the boat.

put the seat down.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

One of my favorites, in the original language;

[background=rgb(255, 250, 205)]Ez men est khazer zol rinen ariber der bord![/background]

[background=rgb(255, 250, 205)]I can';t actually say it correctly unless I have a really bad head cold. It sounds roughly like someone strangling a cat if it's done right. [/background]

Roughly translated, it says, "If your going to eat pork, go ahead and get the grease in your beard!"


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak up and remove all doubt.

My kids keep telling me I should pay more attention to that one, but I figure I'm on a roll and there's no need to stop now.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Popedandy, that Lincoln quote is one of my favorites. I have had it in my Signature for quite a while. -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It is easy to judge the character of a man by the way he treats those who can do nothing for him.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

If Momma ain't happy, nooobody is happy.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Guide to a successful marriage : You can be happy, or you can be right!


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Nothing to it, but to do it.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Feet belong on the ground, not in your mouth. I just came up with that due to my guilty conscience.

It's hard to rinse away the taste of toe jam!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

My friends father-in law has some unique sayings. I wish I new more of them. He described something (I don't remember what),by saying ,"it ties every bone".


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Here's one I got from my dad. I hated it growing up, but it's one of my favorites now that I have my own kids. It's a response to any statement starting with "I WANT.........."

"It's good to want. It builds character."

Thanks Dad, I get it now


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

failure to prepare is preparing to fail
.
either go to sleep with itchy butt or wake up with stinky finger
.
always double tap , always


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't curse god for creating the tiger, be thankful he didn't give it wings.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

"Don't let your greed exceed your need". My dad told me that when I was in my teens, but alas, I sometimes fail to heed the warning.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It is said that Lincoln told his secretary "Make a appointment with that man, I don't like him, but I might feel differently if I get to know him better."


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

_"When a wise man has a controversy with a foolish man, the foolish man either rages or laughs, and there is no rest" _(Prov. 29:9).


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> _"When a wise man has a controversy with a foolish man, the foolish man either rages or laughs, and there is no rest" _(Prov. 29:9).


I saw that today in reference to Joe Biden's laughing cow moment.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Those who can, do. Those who can't, preach.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Time spent shooting a slingshot should not be deducted from a persons life.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The guy that taught me paperhanging (wallpaper, not counterfeiting) had one that can be applied more broadly. He was teaching us that whether we are experienced or not we can run into situations that could make us look unprofessional or diminish a customers confidence in us. So he told the following personal anecdote.

John is my teachers name.

John was in the middle of a papering job and I think it was the designer, wanted to introduce him to the homeowner. Whereupon, John comes down off his ladder, and there happened to be his papering table between him and the client. Greetings and some small talk ensued. Subsequently the homeowner leaves and the decorator stays behind with John. Upon the completed departure of the customer, the decorator is puzzled and asks John; "Why he didn't come around the table to shake hands in proper southern etiquette but stayed behind the table keeping the table between them and talked?"

John wanting to keep a high professional image informed the decorator that upon coming off the ladder his last step to the floor went strait into the 5 gallon pail of wallpaper paste. Therefore, instead of a "Three Stooges" show, he felt it better to risk an etiquette faux pas, uphold the composed professional image he worked hard to establish.

The moral of the story (which I have said many times over the year);

"It ain't *what* your doing....., when you're doing what you're doing,
It's what you* look like *you're doing......, when you're doing what what you're doing."


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

"I do not agree with you, but I respect your point of view; the truth is a subjective fact, every man understands his own truth."


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Bob Fionda said:


> "I do not agree with you, but I respect your point of view; the truth is a subjective fact, every man understands his own truth."


Bob, what quote are you referring too.

If the one I posted, it is a light hearted true story with a moral that is not to be taken too seriously but the moral can have relevance in many areas of life. It is a kin to the saying; "Don't let them see you sweat."


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't think he was referring to your post. Those were his words of wisdom in a general sense.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> I don't think he was referring to your post. Those were his words of wisdom in a general sense.


Got it. That makes sense that it is his addition.

Thanks Treefork.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Remember, nothing you perceive is your own - Niscargatdatta


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It makes more sense to put a pair of slippers on than trying to carpet the whole world.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i think that's his quote, not a response to yours


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

If you chase two rabbits you won't get either one.


----------

